# Styles of music



## Patrickintheforest

I am not an expert on music, as you will see by my question.
I love a particular piece by Villa-Lobos,
Bachianas Brasileiras No 5.
The first part is what I would call "singing without words".
I am sure there must be a proper name for the "singing without words" style.
So my question is what is that proper name? 
Patrick


----------



## Bulldog

I'd call it "cantabile".


----------



## Mandryka

I’d have called it vocalise.


----------



## premont

Mandryka is right.


----------

